# Sostituzione HDD... RAID1 e fs?

## ema

Regalo di natale per il mio server... sostituzione dischi da 320GB in RAID1 e replace con dischi da 1TB! Sempre in raid1, ovviamente.

Essendo un pò a digiuno mi ripasso il raid howto, e cosa ti trovo?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Warning: There are reports that Journaled File Systems and >=2.2 Kernels are problematic on all Software-RAID levels.

 

Ho sempre usato ReiserFS per quella partizione (unica) da 320gb in raid... ora mi viene il dubbio su che fs usare. Pensavo di passare a JFS, d'altro canto con reiser non ho mai avuto un problema e "squadra che vince non si cambia"...

Mi sono letto i thread sui vari filesystem, ma ho le idee più confuse di prima. Pare si discuta di religione!

Cosa mi consigliate? L'uso è relativamente casalingo e il contenuto saranno file multimediali...

----------

## j4miel

ext3 va sempre bene sul kernel 2.6 . Io non ho mai problemi e lo trovo velocissima. Reiserfs non e' ottimmizato per 2.6 kernel.

----------

## cloc3

prima di tutto pianifica oportunamente le partizioni.

i tuoi dati sono file multimediali. supongo in piccolo numero ma di grossa dimensione.

mentre il sistema è fatto di file piccoli ma molto numerosi.

devi impostare necessariamente le partizioni in modo diverso.

in risorse italiane, c'è il famoso howto di !equilibrium che spiega come fare queste cose per il filesystem xfs.

----------

## ema

quei dischi conterranno SOLO dati multimediali, per il resto del sistema ci sono altri due dischi, partizionati come dio comanda.

Ho letto un pò in giro e penso che tenterò l'accoppiata jfs in un sistema Raid1

Su xfs non ho esperienza, e se nessuno mi dice la sua...

----------

## Kernel78

 *ema wrote:*   

> Su xfs non ho esperienza, e se nessuno mi dice la sua...

 

se ti basi sulle singole esperienze vai a cercare rogne ...

ognuno ha la sua personale opinione e esperienza, dovresti basarti sui fatti o avere un campione di esperienze statisticamente rilevante ...

in ogni caso io ho 3 hd da 300 gb in raid 5 con xfs da 2 anni e 0 problemi anche in due crash (ho giocato con virtualbox su amd64 quando non era supportato) e il sistema si è ripreso alla grande in un caso mentre nel secondo non mi funzionavano nemmeno più i magic sysrq e mi sono fumato alcuni file del cavolo che erano aperti (ma penso che con un blocco del genere qualsiasi fs avrebbe avuto grane)

Se vuoi dati concreti cerca il thread di equilibrium che ti è stato segnalato ...

----------

## ema

cercato, letto, e mi sa che xfs lo devo scartare... ho bisogno di qualcosa di tranquillo, che funzioni come dio comanda senza particolari tuning, e io sono decisamente a digiuno nel settore (l'informatica era il mio lavoro, ho cambiato strada ed è restata un hobby, ma a tempo perso).

Sul fatto dello "statisticamente significativo" sono d'accordissimo, ma non ho abbastanza dati per poter fare uno studio accurato, tabulare i dati, rappresentarli e verificare quale ipotesi (H0 o H1) accettare   :Cool:  maledetta statistica, mi sta contaminando!   :Twisted Evil: 

Per esperienza personale posso dire che in 5 anni di reiserfs sul server, e svariati schianti causa spine staccate all'improvviso da mia madre, dalla signora delle pulizie o dal gatto che giocava coi fili, non ho mai riscontrato una corruzione del fs... Idem per JFS, che uso su un disco usb del mio portatile (300gb), che fino a poco fa non era sotto ups. Mai perso un byte...

Resterei indeciso tra i due, mi verrebbe da tenere il fido reiser dato che ha retto così a bene così a lungo...

----------

## cloc3

 *ema wrote:*   

> ho bisogno di qualcosa di tranquillo, che funzioni come dio comanda senza particolari tuning

 

ma allora il tuo post è inutile.

puoi usare a caso un filesystem qualunque.

nessun filesystem viene fornito in un modo così balordo da non garantire una flessibilità adeguata a un comportamento medio accettabile.

tu invece, definisci una situazione d'uso specifica e richiedi esplicitamente l'ottimizzazione delle prestazioni.

professionale o meno, questo significa fare quattro conti. scegliere una marca piuttosto che un'altra non porta lontano.

i problemi in gioco sono

1. la dimensione minima dei file, che deve essere misurata in modo da minimizzare gli sprechi di spazio (sarebbe ridicolo scoprire che, nel tuo doppio terabyte ci stanno stretti i file che avevi prima - ma sono convinto che cose di questo tipo capitano tutti i giorni. anzi, con tutta probabilità, le impostazioni  di default sono studiate appositamente per favorire gli sprechi) e facilitare le ricerche (se il filesystem cerca un singolo nome tra potenziali mille milioni perderà tempo solo a impostare la ricerca).

2. l'utilizzo della ram, delle cache interne dei dischi, che possono determinare differenze impressionanti nell'esperienza percettiva dell'utente finale.

3. le modalità di sfruttamento del multiprocessing

bu, chi sa quali altri cose ...

concludendo, qualunque sia la tua scelta finale, non attenderti nulla se non dopo una breve lettura al manuale.

 :Smile: 

----------

## ema

non è inutile: non ho chiesto di avere specifiche ottimizzazioni, ho solo esplicitato l'uso che ne faccio dato che:

1) se chiedo quale mi consigliate, ognuno mi dice la sua e si scatena un flame di proporzioni bibliche (ed è l'ultima cosa di cui si ha bisogno)

2) se non lo spiego, mi viene comunque chiesto, e si ritorna al punto 1).

Una scelta "a caso" non credo sia una grande idea: a sto punto potrei usare anche il fs dell'amiga (senza nulla togliere... non vorrei scatenare anche qui un flame coi retrocomputeristi)

Gli unici conti che vale la pena di affrontare, essendo appunto per uso "casalingo" e non per uso professionale, e non richiedendo prestazioni galattiche, riguardano la stabilità o meno dei vari fs. L'unica cosa che mi interessa è che sia discretamente veloce, che non butti via spazio e soprattutto che non mi faccia perdere dati, con o senza motivo. So per certo che se manca la corrente e l'ups per qualche motivo crolla inaspettatamente qualcosa va a ramengo, appunto per questo chiedevo quale risente meno del problema. Altrimenti mi tenevo reiserfs col quale l'esperienza è stata più che positiva, senza chiedere un parere a chi ne capisce di più... Ma non avendo mai usato prima sistemi da 1TB non ero certo che reiser con questo si comportasse bene, e non escludevo che jfs o xfs si comportassero meglio.

Detto questo, se qualcuno vuole di nuovo tacciare di inutilità la mia domanda, è liberissimo di non rispondere...

----------

## djinnZ

No è solo che c'è un thread lunghissimo sul partizionamento nel quale tutti hanno detto la propria ed espresso tutte le perplessità e tutte le esperienze negative fatte con ogni filesystem. Se non hanno risolto nel frattempo jfs ha il problema di non poter correggere alcuni errori di filesystem e riformattare un volume da 1 TB... tanto per dirne una.

Se devi condividere tra diversi OS ti consiglio di dare un sguardo ad hfs+, ext3 ha qualche problema su grandi volumi e richiede un tuning sugli inode, xfs e reiser 3.6 se ne è già discusso sin troppo su quali sono i pregi od i difetti.

----------

## ema

questa era la risposta che mi serviva... avevo già letto i thread ma appunto se ne è discusso fin troppo...

Non ho la necessità di condividere files però un pò di informazioni su hfs+ non fanno male, mi cerco un pò di documentazione adesso... per sti dischi alla fine mi sa mi terrò stretto reiser, ho troppa paura di perdere dati. Ah, i backup li faccio, son schedulati una volta la settimana (per me più che sufficente), ma ovviamente non possono essere "di tutto" altrimenti necessiterei di altrettanto spazio!

----------

## riverdragon

Segnalo solo che la guida di equilibrium su xfs è obsoleta (per sua stessa ammissione), l'implementazione di xfs ora sfrutta alcune nuove caratteristiche del kernel che rendono inutili (se non proprio sbagliati) alcuni tweak; per esempio l'aumento degli allocation groups va evitato, e le ottimizzazioni "da raid" sono utili solo con i raid hardware.

L'unica ottimizzazione utile al momento (e che io ho usato per formattare il mio raid 1 nuovo con xfs) sta nell'impostare il logging alla versione 2.

----------

## djinnZ

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> l'aumento degli allocation groups va evitato

   :Question:  ridimensionato sapevo. Hai maggiori dettagli? (sto per ripartizionare)

Occhio che il logging alla versione 2 non consente di usare tools datati (aggiungendo le acl rischi seri pasticci ad accedere con una vecchia live per capirci).

----------

## riverdragon

Va evitato l'aumento: ho trovato su una mailing list di supporto il commento di uno sviluppatore che diceva che più di 4 allocation groups per un singolo disco non servono, e quello è proprio il valore di default. Equilibrium mi ha consigliato di tenere i valori di default; li ho modificati solo perché ho creato il filesystem del raid su due dischi sapendo che ne avrei aggiunto un terzo (e chiaramente mkfs.xfs non è un veggente  :Wink:  ).

----------

